# Gore Canyon Race 2010



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is the link for anyone looking for info on this year's race!

Colorado Premiere River Rafting: Gore Canyon Race 2010 ? Timberline Tours



We are also going to be organizing a SUP demo up at Pumphouse on Fri night during registration and a downriver paddle after the race. More detail to come soon! 



.


----------

